# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Ubuntu Women >  14 Year old Linux guru(guy), where do find girl interested in FOSS and Linux

## CRAY-4

well im 14 and since most kids my age are interested in glamor, popularity, and sports. however i am interested in gaming, FOSS, Linux, robotics and programming; and as you can imagine they is hardly anybody that is interested in that sort of stuff.

so where are some places where i could meet others with similar interests besides online(cus there's no telling who they really are)?

----------


## oboedad55

> well im 14 and since most kids my age are interested in glamor, popularity, and sports. however i am interested in gaming, FOSS, Linux, robotics and programming; and as you can imagine they is hardly anybody that is interested in that sort of stuff.
> 
> so where are some places where i could meet others with similar interests besides online(cus there's no telling who they really are)?


I feel your pain. No, actually I don't. I apologize, I didn't see what forum this was in. I thought someone was trying to find girls... Peace!

----------


## macogw

*headdesk*

----------


## CRAY-4

> *headdesk*


well i guess its my problem :d'oh!:

----------


## davidshere

coffee shops
book stores
college student unions
Star Trek conventions
DND groups
craigslist
Utah

----------


## CRAY-4

ok thanks, ill just camp in the Linux section and see if anyone comes along(lol)

----------


## carnagex420x

> coffee shops
> book stores
> college student unions
> Star Trek conventions
> DND groups
> craigslist
> Utah


 :LOL: 

get out and do stuff, you don't want a 14 g/f who sits in front of the computer as much as you. you'll just end up IM-ing each other instead of actually talking because its more lol worthy that way or something. And BTW the forums are not a place to pick up chicks anyways. Someone please close this thread!

BUT! there are hot chicks in book stores... =)
They are usually the quite ones on account of they read allot. =p

----------


## MelDJ

is this even appropriate here?

----------


## lisati

> get out and do stuff, you don't want a 14 g/f who sits in front of the computer as much as you.


+1 
Mrs Lisat would be most disgusted if all I did was sit at my computer all day without giving her the attention she deserves. Having interests beyond the technical side of things can also provide a welcome break.

----------

